# knock sensor help



## shiaokaz (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey all

I am a newbie here. ! My car recenly has the engine light on, then I take to "Auto Zone" to have to check the fault code

it came up with

P0325 - Knock Senor
PO440 Evap Small Leak (Page EC-185) 
P0446 - Vent Control Valve (Page EC-203) 

Then i called Nissan to ask them how much would the label for the knock Sensor to be replace.

They told me that " I should bring the car to have them to check it out, THEY SAID "THERE IS NO WAY, THE KNOCE SENSOR NEED TO BE REPLACE" THEY SAID THAT AUTO ZONE ARE WRONG

I am wondering. how reliable is the info from AUTO ZONE.

I know that Knock Sensor is hard to changed!!

Can anyone give me some suggestion or advice, I serioudly do want to bring the car to NISSAN. They charge too much!Q!

Help


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm not real familiar with Nissan's yet, but with Honda's, I've never seen a knock sensor go bad. Most likely if the code is for a knock sensor, it's a wiring issue more than a failed sensor. Either a plug is loose or a wire has been shorted or cut. 

It might help if we knew what year car you had too.


----------

